# MYSQL und schwedischer Zeichensatz



## Duisburger (9. März 2009)

Hallo, nach dem die MYSQL-DB installiert ist, haben alle Tabellen den schwedischen Zeichensatz bzw. die Kollation steht auf *latin1_swedish.* kann und wenn wie, diese umgestellt werden auf *latin1_german1_ci?*
Bin bisher beim googlen auf keine richtige Lösung gestoßen.

Bei dem Lösungsvorschlag, in die my.cnf die default-char.. 

_[mysqld]_
_default-character-set=latin1_
_default-collation=latin1_german1_ci_

_[mysql]_
_default-character-set=latin1_
_default-collation=latin1_german1_ci _

zu setzen bringt mir nur eine Fehlermeldung bei starten des mysql.

_mysql: unknown varible ´default-collation=latin1_german1_ci´_


so sehen zur Zeit die Variablen aus:

debian:~# mysqladmin -p variable
Enter password:
+---------------------------------+-----------------------------+
| Variable_name | Value |
+---------------------------------+-----------------------------+

| character_set_client | latin1 |
| character_set_connection | latin1 |
| character_set_database | latin1 |
| character_set_filesystem | binary |
| character_set_results | latin1 |
| character_set_server | latin1 |
| character_set_system | utf8 |
| character_sets_dir | /usr/share/mysql/charsets/ |
| collation_connection | latin1_swedish_ci |
| collation_database | latin1_swedish_ci |
| collation_server | latin1_swedish_ci |

| language | /usr/share/mysql/german/ |

| version | 5.0.32-Debian_7etch8-log |
| version_comment | Debian etch distribution |
| version_compile_machine | i486 |
| version_compile_os | pc-linux-gnu |
| wait_timeout | 28800 |
+---------------------------------+-----------------------------+
debian:~#


Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?

(ps: Howto für perfecter server mit debian etch)


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

Da muss nichts umgestellt werden, der Zeichensatz it für Deutschgland völlig in Ordnung und er ist standardmäßig latin1_swedish auh bei deutschen Installationen.


----------



## Duisburger (9. März 2009)

*swedish und german der gleiche Zeichensatz?*

 und die deutschen umlaute werden bei der sortierung auch richtig ausgewertet; und wie macht sich das auf schon erstellten Webseiten mit
z.Bsp. "content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" und Daten von einer MYSQL3.xx Db??

Welche Thematik muß denn dann beim schreiben und auslesen von Daten in/aus der DB beachtet werden? 

Sorry für meine Skepsis, bin da etwas unerfahren, da ich bisher (Webhoster: Greatnet) immer mit "latin_german" in meiner "alten" DB arbeiten konnte und nun alle Domains auf einen neuen vserver legen wollte.


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

> und die deutschen umlaute werden bei der sortierung auch richtig ausgewertet; und wie macht sich das auf schon erstellten Webseiten mit
> z.Bsp. "content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" und Daten von einer MYSQL3.xx Db??


Du machst gernichts. Das ist alles ok so.



> Welche Thematik muß denn dann beim schreiben und auslesen von Daten in/aus der DB beachtet werden?


Wenn Du UTF<8 exportierst so wie es Standard bei phpmyadmin ist musst Du auch mit UTF-8 wieder importieren. das hat nichts mit dem Charset der DB selbst zu tun sondern erstmal nur mit dem export- und Importformat.


----------

